# Cross your fingers for me please



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

So I am giving the Breathe Right strips a shot. I did find that putting them straight up the middle as opposed to an x formation works better.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Now, that is what I call adorable!!! Hope it works. Did you do anything to make them stick??


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Torbot bonding cement (skin bond).


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I love the use of the strips. My wife thinks they should be used to control snoring.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

So it has been a week since I put the Breathe Right strips in Dakota's ears. One side I had to replace mid week well last night they started coming out again. So I took them out today. It has been a couple of hours......

Can you guess which ear?


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok, so he laid on it and poof! Down it went....


----------

